# file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/35/05/9AF35860-D595-4591-9A91-5397A77A059C/Resized_20201205_082117.jpeg



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Found this while hunting deer


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

catmoris said:


> Found th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Skinned out raccoon


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

it takes about five minutes to skin out when racoons are still warm and less wait to carry the wildlife will have a good meal with the rest


----------



## B-ann (8 mo ago)

catmoris said:


> Found this while hunting deer


Omg, is that a dog? What happened to him? Or did someone just dump him? So sad


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

B-ann said:


> Omg, is that a dog? What happened to him? Or did someone just dump him? So sad


It's just a raccoon that's been skinned out !!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I can field skin one in about 45 seconds. Why carry all the extra weight back and then still have a carcass to get rid of? Trapping I usually carry them back to the truck but **** hunting if it’s more than 50 yards from the trucks it getting skinned on the spot.


----------

